# Clarified butter & milk solids



## baking fool (Jul 16, 2008)

I know that to make clarified butter the butter gets melted down & the milk solids get skimmed off, but what happens to the solids then? In the hundreds of years people have been clarifying butter someone must have come up with a use for them.


----------



## GB (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually it is the foam that gets skimmed off. The milk solids sink to the bottom. A good use for them is to mix them into your popcorn.


----------



## baking fool (Jul 16, 2008)

GB said:


> Actually it is the foam that gets skimmed off. The milk solids sink to the bottom. A good use for them is to mix them into your popcorn.


 
how is it clarified if there's still the solid stuff?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

baking fool said:


> how is it clarified if there's still the solid stuff?


 


The solids sink to the bottom and you pour off the clarified butter, leaving the solids behind.


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 16, 2008)

correct me if im wrong but i think the milk solids are actually the coagulated proteins sinking to the bottom. The foam you skim off the top is the Whey. Found a dessert recipe to use this stuff up

Leftover Milk solids in the pan
Wheat flour
Sugar

Mix the flour into the solids and cook until it starts to brown (should smell nutty i believe). When this happens mix in the sugar and carmelize it a little bit. Let cool and them form the mixture as you see fit!

I bet pure maple syrup might be very good as well!


----------



## geonerd20 (Nov 22, 2008)

The solids are what settle to the bottom.  If you are strong of heart and pancreas, the solids mixed with sugar are a good treat!


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 25, 2008)

If I'm lucky enough to clarify butter on the same day my boss is baking rolls, I'll snag a fresh roll on the rack after baking, split it, and drop some of the foamy stuff into the roll.  I have to be careful, as it's really salty in taste.

I really like the popcorn idea.


----------

